# White bass fishing questions



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I haven't been home since December and am going to be going back home this week coming up. I was hoping to do some bank fishing with my dad for some of those white bass everyones been talkn bout. Needless to say I am a novice when it comes to white bass. Now I know that no one here is gunna wanna give up there honey holes. But I am just looking for some tips on tactics and baits and on maybe where to go. I will be in League City, and am willing to drive up to 2 hours away. Any info would be appreciated. And I do have a boat so I could also try some lake fishing, but would prefer bank fishing since it is supposed to be some nasty weather.

Thanks,

Blake


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

Grab a few road runners any color 1/8 is the size, white rooster tails, small (1 or 2 inch) chrome rattle traps, 2 inch white curly tail with a pack of your choice of color 1/8 jigheads. All of these work. Use ultra light gear with 6 lb line. Now getting somebody to spill the beans on a hot spot will be a act of GOD. Best thing to do is get a guide for the first trip and go form there.


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

There is a bunch of great guides on here. Just pm them and they'll get back with ya


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

mista said:


> Best thing to do is get a guide for the first trip and go form there.





mista said:


> There is a bunch of great guides on here. Just pm them and they'll get back with ya


In general I think hiring a guide is wise. But guides making a living using knowledge, skill and experience. Catching spawning whites sometimes takes all the above plus luck! Maybe that is why many guides don't pursue it?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Forget the Roadrunners. Get you a fly rod and clouser minnow fly or a 2.5" blue and white little fishie by Creme Lures and a spinning reel with 4lb line.


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

well....Just saying don't rule em out


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The water may still be too high but check out Hopn's Trinity river white bass you tube videos. He catches them off the bank at the Lock and Dam and at Hwy 19 when the river is right.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Not ruling them out just found what works better. They are proud of those Roadrunners now days.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I prefer a " Blue Fox #2 " or a "blue & chrome rattle trap "but if you plan on trolling for them put a swivel about 1 foot from the lure.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

As a guide I only go for spawning whites when I have a lock on them for sure.
Conditions change fast and being long in the tooth those long trips up lake/river/creeks can be hard work and you can literally miss it by an hour.
That said when I do get a lock on them I go because it's great fun to hook up with fat river hogs.
Bank fishing in our area is hard to come by as most feeder creeks and river banks are private property.
So when mr hop gives the green light for the LnD, it's to go there.


You never know unless you go


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

The road runners are a go to lure, bucktail or curly tail and the crank baits are effective also. But I get a lot of fish on silver spoons and sometimes they want gold or copper. If the wind is up you'll appreciate having a 1/2oz or 1/4oz spoon to throw.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

*cork*

don't rule out the use of a cork ,,,,fish a small pet spoon about 1 foot under a popping cork and have a great day ,,, :rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A lot of good responses here for whites. 
My go to bait in the river or creeks during the spawn is a small white curly tail grub on a lead head.
In the main lake my go to bait is a lead slab spoon, again usually white.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the tips and tactics guys. I am going to try and hit them during the week once the rain runs off and the creek clears up and slows down. I will give a report and those road runners sound like a very good idea, I don't know why I didn't think of those. Thanks again guys. And hopefully ill have something good to report.

-Blake


----------

